
I’m Building Netflix for Toys - hren
https://mylunnu.com
======
hren
I’ll be creating a collection of many different paper toys where you can print
and build unlimited toys.

It’s like Netflix, Lego and Ikea would fuse together into a paper craft world.

Free until I make about 50 of them and I launch.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I thought you might like this past idea for a Netflix for toys.

[https://www.failory.com/interview/toygaroo](https://www.failory.com/interview/toygaroo)

~~~
hren
Thanks! Been a while since I saw that.

Was a solid idea but problem was with shipping, cleaning and storing toys.

That’s why I decided to make them digital or rather kids or their parents can
build them themselves.

Also children get bored of toys easily so these can be recycled and you can
print new ones, how many you want.

Their model worked but just didn’t scale well.

